
Ask HN: Side income for non-creative developer? - throwjuly2018
I&#x27;ve been coding since 14 years and have decent programming skills in both backend and UI. However ideas don&#x27;t come to me naturally and my communication&#x2F;people skills are way below average. Is there an avenue where I can use my own skills to earn $500-1000 per month? Tried freelancing and don&#x27;t want to do it again. I tried teaming up with business minded people before and ended up feeling that I was being used. I even tried dropshipping out of desperation and ended up spending way more money in advertising without any great results. I would appreciate any specific ideas. If not, what should I do to be more creative and business minded? Is that even possible in late 30s?
======
ipsun4
Make a CRUD app for an outside hobby. CRUD is trivial, but CRUD for a specific
niche with good design is a good business. Look at your hobbies, and see if
you would enjoy a X for X hobby.

It helps to have a product that works without a critical mass of users, but
that can be solved with social media campaigns.

